

Show HN: My way of searching Youtube - woodall
http://christopherwoodall.com/youtube/

======
Uhhrrr
With the verbiage about dragging videos and a vast expanse of white, I spent a
moment wondering whether something had failed to render before I thought to
try typing something into Search.

Also: "embed", and don't be afraid to use capitalization.

All that having been said, the densepack display of video thumbs is nice.

~~~
woodall
You are right. I have a long way to go.

------
thevivekpandey
I liked the overall idea. Give the search box a prominent position.

